# Bed Tray - folding legs



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone - I'm currently designing a book holder / bed tray for my wife who has a bad back. I want the legs to fold up into the bottom of the tray so it can be used as book stand on a table as well. I would like the pivot not to be visible from the outside and was thinking maybe dowels. but unsure if this will be either to tight or too loose. has anyone tried this or have any advice?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Fudwrecker said:


> Hi Everyone - I'm currently designing a book holder / bed tray for my wife who has a bad back. I want the legs to fold up into the bottom of the tray so it can be used as book stand on a table as well. I would like the pivot not to be visible from the outside and was thinking maybe dowels. but unsure if this will be either to tight or too loose. has anyone tried this or have any advice?


You might consider a "roto hinge". It's designed for folding legs. You may want to add a lock up/down.












 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Fudwrecker said:


> Hi Everyone - I'm currently designing a book holder / bed tray for my wife who has a bad back. I want the legs to fold up into the bottom of the tray so it can be used as book stand on a table as well. I would like the pivot not to be visible from the outside and was thinking maybe dowels. but unsure if this will be either to tight or too loose. has anyone tried this or have any advice?


Hardwood dowel would work. Lightly sand the end that would pivot and dip that end only in hot wax. Glue and maybe pin the other end in the nonpivoting piece. :smile:


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow - that is a very nice piece! I love the way it folds up - I managed to look into the roto hinges and I might get some (local lee valley has them) but might not decide until I can actually see them (maybe do a mock up) as I really like the look of the dowel (even know it will be underneath the finished box.) 

Thanks John!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> You might consider a "roto hinge". It's designed for folding legs. You may want to add a lock up/down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that! Is that basically a bearing? Will it spin infanitim?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> I like that! Is that basically a bearing? Will it spin infanitim?


That's guarantium.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> That's guarantium.
> 
> .


Lol... Gratias, omnipontent c-man!


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Where can one find plans for this type of folding table? That is almost exactly what I am looking for to make for DW.
TIA
Bob :thumbsup:



jschaben said:


> Hardwood dowel would work. Lightly sand the end that would pivot and dip that end only in hot wax. Glue and maybe pin the other end in the nonpivoting piece. :smile:


----------

